# I'm new too !



## popace (Feb 22, 2012)

Hello from Bonnie Scotland and the mum of two recently adopted cats.
After having said goodbye to what I thought was the last cat I would ever have 6 years ago, some dear friends gifted me two Raggie crosses for my birthday.
Never having had two cats at any one time I'm a bit nervous about giving them the best care possible so you will probably be reading a lot of stressy posts from me in the very near future !


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Welcome!

I think you'll be glad you have two. How old are they?

Picures, please. :grin:


----------



## popace (Feb 22, 2012)

Hi Marie, I'm not too sure about any of their history as they were kind of rescued but the vet reckons Poppy is five and Grace is two and possibly mother and daughter.
Have tried to include a pic, not sure if it will work though


----------



## shan841 (Jan 19, 2012)

beautiful! they definately look related. Welcome


----------



## GhostTown (Jan 12, 2012)

Love Raggies!


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Holy cow!

They're gorgeous!!!!!


----------



## KTyne (Feb 24, 2012)

Oh wow, they are beautiful! :O


----------



## Victoriax (Feb 25, 2012)

hi your kitties are stunning xx


----------



## kittylion (Feb 24, 2012)

They're lovely. I only know one person who has these but she is full of praise for them. 

I'm from the UK too - Lancashire. It's nice to see someone from Scotland on the site, but I am looking forward to reading more about the USA too as I have never been there.

Hope you get my reply soon - I am typing it on Saturday morning.


----------



## Lenkolas (Jan 18, 2011)

Oh my they are gorgeous!!!

AS Mary said, you'll be very glad you have two, and related.

Congratulations and welcome!


----------



## MerlinMorgana (Feb 25, 2012)

Beautiful girls! 
x


----------



## popace (Feb 22, 2012)

Many thanks for the warm welcome everyone :grin:


----------



## bluemilk (Oct 3, 2005)

Awrite! Beautiful girls! Welcome to the forum!!!


----------

